# pensacola beach pier employee



## wtjames

damn good guys out there especially david and chris...but the newer guy,the putz with the biker vest with a paramedic patch that goober is a real piece of work...i had a 3 foot blacktip shark hooked and as i went to get my net he said your not bringing that up here...cut your line...so i did...then left..before i hear the no shark fishing pep talk let me explain a few things...first off it was 1:00am there were no kids or tourist out there at the end,and I've caught plenty enough sharks to not get myself or anybody else hurt..ive saw that same man drag a shark over the rail with my own eyes,ive also saw a few people pretty pissed at him for whatever reason,point is he wasnt even at work and he was still fish policing...so the deal is this...if you go to the pier at night and hes there you wont be given the opportunity to get any of your gear back,just cut your line..and if you are a night fisher your going to hang into sharks pretty regular...so be forewarned..get a pickens night owl pass and catch anything u like..its 30.00 and avoid the bs at the pier


----------



## PurpleNGold

Why would you intentionally shark knowing you aren't allowed to land them there? The guy may have been out of line or may have been a dick but if that's the pier policy then I see no room for argument. I see it being a liability issue, whether its 1am or not a law suit can happen. Sucks losing your gear but....


----------



## flex

rule says no shark fishing lol. says it right there when you walk on. 

the guy was doing his job.


----------



## Austin

I shall call him robocop.


----------



## Dragsmoker

You broke the rules. You got caught. He did his job. I guess I'm missing your arguement?


----------



## lastcast

I read he was night fishing, never said he was Shark fishing. But, rules are rules!


----------



## a

his argument is.... that when the contract to operate the pier is reviewed, the unfriendliness, and lack of customer service by the employees will be recognized. Resulting in more friendly operators being hired by the NEW management .....why would it take 3 weeks to receive a paid for season pass?

YUP its me buddy...........I told ya'll to tighten up.....a long time ago!

Pier employees:thumbdown:


----------



## salt-life

Here goes another one of those 10 page threads that everyone enjoys soo much lol


----------



## wtjames

a your 100% correct..santa rosa county owns that pier....its not about rules as it is attitude...i do pay 15.00 plus bait..and i pay it every weekend...and im nice to every out of towner and local i see out there...and as said above i wasnt "shark fishing" i was just fishing!! the thing is it was late...dark and not much of a liability had i hauled him up and got my gear back..now if the pier replaced steel leaders,hooks and braid then hey i would cut my line and smile but when i have to replace all that at my own expense coupled with the pier fee and bait i buy there its not a good deal for me to keep fishing there,,navarre pier has operated many years without being sued by anybody mauled by a rogue shark caught on there pier...i guess after paying to fish there so much i expected the guys there to be half as#$#d friendly...apparently im just a real renegade


----------



## Chapman5011

I agree with both sides. I understand he may have wanted a picture with his fish and get his leader, hook , and weight back. But a lot of piers have strict policies n landing a shark. 
The vest he wears may be lame, and he may not have been at work, but he and others on the pier have to stick to rules, and let others know what the rules are. You may be experienced at landing sharks, but the says no shark. 
So I do not really anything wrong.


----------



## wtjames

well rules are rules.....except i have watched that same man catch shark and haul it up,no reason to cry about it...when the current lease is up for them it will be a new deal there..and i will go back..so im done crying about it...everybody who likes fishing there and enjoys somebody being rude as hell to them knock yourself out...but im not a kid or hard to get along with so when enforcing rules maybe do it in a decent fashion


----------



## Chapman5011

Rules go both ways. You can't enforce rules , but be able to break the same rule you enforce. 
I would just find a better place to go to. To hell with them and his leather vest


----------



## flounderslayerman

wtjames said:


> a your 100% correct..santa rosa county owns that pier..../QUOTE]
> 
> Santa rosa county does not own the pier. Santa rosa island authority owns the pier which is part of escambia county.


----------



## wtjames

Flounder your correct...it is the island authority...i meant to say that...it was late when i got back from pickens last night


----------



## flounderslayerman

I can umderstand that. I know all to well about the late night fishing.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

So who would you have to talk with to try and convince that Pensacola Pier should adopt the same rules as Navarre Pier regarding shark fishing? Would this be Santa Rosa Island Athority, any specific person to contact?


----------



## lowprofile

if you don't like the pier, fish the beach. I do both. in Pensacola. i catch more and bigger fish off the beach but enjoy the pier as well. great way to catch spanish and blues. I've also never had any problems at the pier, with any of the employees, except those damn kids with the golf cart crowding me when i was pulling in a bunch of larger than average spanish... and i almost got stuck in a stall with no TP... but that's it.


----------



## lowprofile

i thought the piers were privately owned... no?


----------



## Trill

i think its owned by the county and contracted to a private company to run and manage it


----------



## profishing

Yea man its no shark fishing man it sucks but its the rules tho. It's for saftey reasons and all that I think


----------



## L Hull

If the rules are no sharkin that's the way it is. I know several years ago before I moved here. There was a dude nice as could be. He put wires on gotcha's, gave good advice, and made you feel welcome. Made you want to fish there. By the time I moved here he was gone. The guys there now, not that nice. They talk nice with their friends, but if they don't know you they are very short.


----------



## capt'n slim

I know of the guy ur talkin about and yes he is douch strolls up and down the pier like he owns the damn thing and will let his few select buddies and himself do want they want but if ur not in hos circle hes a complete ass. I cant believe they let that ass work there his day is comming. Best advise i have is just ignore him as most people do.


----------



## Collard

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



profishing said:


> Yea man its no shark fishing man it sucks but its the rules tho. It's for saftey reasons and all that I think


It's only in the name of safety. It was a knee jerk reaction to Jesse Arbogast being attacked years ago. It was as if they say no shark fishing then that would stop anymore attacks. Hell there used to be cleaning stations on the pier with NO problems. With their thinking they should just tear the pier down. The structure that it is attracts fish that attract.........dare I say it.......SHARKS......shark fishing off the pier is stupid anyway. Who wants to go through the trouble of landing them. I mean it's 35' from the water and way too much trouble to walk down to the beac.


----------



## AndyS

I don't fish the pier .... I fish the beach & from my yak .... but I've always been curious about the survivability of sharks thrown back a 35' drop from the pier to the water?


----------



## Realtor

AndyS said:


> I don't fish the pier .... I fish the beach & from my yak .... but I've always been curious about the survivability of sharks thrown back a 35' drop from the pier to the water?


I don't really think It would be the trip "down" that would harm them more, I think the trip "up" on a pier gaff would limit their survival chances.

I have been saying this for a long time, "I have to go out there someday, just to watch!"


----------



## wtjames

I use a drop net myself...if its too big for that i cut my line...i was there again yesterday in the daytime...it was pretty crowded..and got a picture of one of a few sharks brought up...and then thrown back over not netted down...thats why i got so bent out of shape..pier employee stood there and watched the whole time...didnt say a word..that was my point all along...buddy was a straight ahole to me like i was a criminal...and others can bring one up broad daylight with tourist everywhere...and once again..im not a shark fisher...i would be all the happier if i never caught another one the rest of my life


----------



## tljbabc

*pier*

Lets look at the facts on the pier,first it was built with the tax dollars from the people of escimbia county not the sria and with that it shold be free to locals fishing/walking but the sira leased it to a new york yankee that had high bid for the lease wich knows nothing about running a gulf pier or the right equipment to use on it much less the fish that are in the gulf,also they hire the lowest class of people to work there,they live under the pier and other places they also pay shit wages. What do you expect from a dumbass yankee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just my 02


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Maybe your .02 cents is worth more than you think...


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I have seen one guy gaff a shark and then throw him back, once I learned that he did this I scrolled him that you don't gaff fish you don't plan on keeping.


----------



## a

tljbabc said:


> Lets look at the facts on the pier,first it was built with the tax dollars from the people of escimbia county not the sria and with that it shold be free to locals fishing/walking but the sira leased it to a new york yankee that had high bid for the lease wich knows nothing about running a gulf pier or the right equipment to use on it much less the fish that are in the gulf,also they hire the lowest class of people to work there,they live under the pier and other places they also pay shit wages. What do you expect from a dumbass yankee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just my 02


Illiterate "insested" rebel?


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

wtjames said:


> I use a drop net myself...if its too big for that i cut my line...i was there again yesterday in the daytime...it was pretty crowded..and got a picture of one of a few sharks brought up...and then thrown back over not netted down...thats why i got so bent out of shape..pier employee stood there and watched the whole time...didnt say a word..that was my point all along...buddy was a straight ahole to me like i was a criminal...and others can bring one up broad daylight with tourist everywhere...and once again..im not a shark fisher...i would be all the happier if i never caught another one the rest of my life


if you got pictures of a shark brought up on the pier and the employee is in the pic report his ass.sounds like to me hes making the rules up as he goes.and as far as the sria leasing the pier that's just straight crap. our tax dollars paid for it to be auctioned off to the highest bidder?hell I think I should get compensation for it?its a investment right?


----------



## KingCrab

You think these guys are bad? That Yankee post was funny! U should have fished Navarre pier when Danny A. ran the pier. He was worse than Hitler. U have no idea. He pulled a gun on me pulling up in the parking lot because I had a surfboard on top of my car. He didnt see the fishing poles sticking out the other side. Dumb A. !! I cussed him out & never went back as long as he ran it. There are millions of Horror stories on him. These guys are Angels in comparison. No shark fishing should mean no shark reels , rods, etc. If u land 1 with normal equiptment, u should as Fla law states be allowed to harvest. Dumb A$$ed SRIA. They were removed from P bch , Then mysteriously reinstated. Crooked regime of Highrise owners, Realtors, Investors, Etc. Should be investigated but im sure it goes on everywhere there's a beach to build highrises & bring in the Almighty Tourist.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

People are not sharkin with shark reels, they are catching them on king set ups.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

these posts never stop!!! since I've lived here I've went fishing on the pier once. I've always avoided it simply because of the incredible stories I've heard of the douche-baggery that is present. the one time I went there was a pack of "locals" as they called themselves gaffing sharks they weren't keeping and just generally acting stupid on the pier.I would love to catch a king before I leave Florida forever but the vomit burp taste in my mouth whenever I consider going to the pier tells me that probably isn't gonna happen. the pier is great fishing, without a doubt. but something needs to be done about the atmosphere surrounding it. as mentioned hopefully someone local wins the bid next time it's up for leasing/ownership.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

and if that happens, whoever wins the bid lemme know, I would love to be hired as a professional "douche-nozzle head kicker" I have several years experience.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

If I was there they wouldn't have been gaffing fish they were not keeping.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> If I was there they wouldn't have been gaffing fish they were not keeping.


that's also what I told myself.... but I was completely outnumbered andhave been knocked out enough to know my capabilities.imho a fwc officer wouldn't be a bad guy to have working the pier.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

and by God I love AVID FISHERMAN (my accomplice on the trip mentioned) but he's not a big guy, and until he makes it thru boot camp he won't know what real fighting is. I'm all about a scrap, but I ain'tgonna start it if I don't stand a chance


----------



## AVIDfisherman

missplaced_idahoan said:


> that's also what I told myself.... but I was completely outnumbered andhave been knocked out enough to know my capabilities.imho a fwc officer wouldn't be a bad guy to have working the pier.


Yeah cause them boys where out that night we were. They were trying to gaff every shark they caught. I wasnt too mad after they gutted and put it in the cooler and left. I couldve swore it was a sandbar shark and which are protected species.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I fish Pcola pier a lot and I haven't seen any of the locals that wont listen to reason. Doesn't mean that they won't when certain ones are there, because I'm sure I'm not there when some of these guys everyone is talking about is out there. But for the most part they are alright.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

AVIDfisherman said:


> Yeah cause them boys where out that night we were. They were trying to gaff every shark they caught. I wasnt too mad after they gutted and put it in the cooler and left. I couldve swore it was a sandbar shark and which are protected species.


after further research I figure it was a spinner but those dumb asses were literally gaffing every shark they caught. they just believe anything they caught was a blacktip. and that's why the hippies and the liberals always complain about viable, responsible fisherman.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

But a lot of the local will trash the pier with old bags of bait, there is a trash can folks!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I fish Pcola pier a lot and I haven't seen any of the locals that wont listen to reason. Doesn't mean that they won't when certain ones are there, because I'm sure I'm not there when some of these guys everyone is talking about is out there. But for the most part they are alright.


and nothing against you Randall you seem like a stand up guy. I just wanted to make the point that, that pier could make a lot more business if it didn't cater to the idiots. I spend about $400/month on fishing (much to my wifes dismay) and very little is spent at local bait shops and piers because of the rudeness of people who are unwilling to deal with someone not born and raised in the Pensacola area


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I agree, I'm a local and I don't like what goes on out there at times. 

And I think it would be a GREAT idea to have a FWC employee work at the pier.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I agree, I'm a local and I don't like what goes on out there at times.
> 
> And I think it would be a GREAT idea to have a FWC employee work at the pier.


I think the state should bid on the next contract. it would definitely make them money. any one in the forum and the state should consider this if they see it!


----------



## tljbabc

*pier*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *tljbabc*  
_Lets look at the facts on the pier,first it was built with the tax dollars from the people of escimbia county not the sria and with that it shold be free to locals fishing/walking but the sira leased it to a new york yankee that had high bid for the lease wich knows nothing about running a gulf pier or the right equipment to use on it much less the fish that are in the gulf,also they hire the lowest class of people to work there,they live under the pier and other places they also pay shit wages. What do you expect from a dumbass yankee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just my 02_

Illiterate "insested" rebel? CAPT LANCE DAVIS/A GO F---YOURSELF YOU MUST BE A YANKEE AND I BET YOUR FAMILY TREE GROWS LIKE A TWIG 
__________________
1963 11 1/2ft flat bottom Stauterbuilt
1992 custom built 14 1/2ft Stauterbuilt
1996 18ft Proline stalker flats boat
2005 22ft tournament Pathfinder
2009 Beavertail flats boat
1993 29ft Luhrs


----------



## need2fish

Great thread....reading thru it I'm halfway expecting a post from Will..... ahhhh the good old days


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

So is it the SRIA that makes the pier rules or whoever wins the bid contract to run it?


----------



## KnotForReel

Seems to be a lot of misinformation in this particular thread...


So here are some facts some of you might want to consider before going off half-cocked:


1. The state of FL paid to have the present pier built back in 2001 after W.D. 
Childers used his power and connections in the state senate to get Escambia
county the money that was set aside to rebuild the beach after Hurricane Opal 
blew down the old wooden pier in 1995.


2. The SRIA does not own the pier, nor was it paid for by the taxpayers of Escambia
county. If anything, the state of FL actually owns the pier because they paid
for it.


3. Mike Pinzone won the bid back in 2000 and has the lease to not only the pier but
also Papa's Pizza which is over on the boardwalk.

4. The reason shark fishing is not allowed on the Pensacola Beach pier is because
the pier just so happens to be smack dab in the middle of the public swimming
area and the SRIA decided when the pier opened in 2001 that they did not want
sharks either being chummed for, fished for, beached or gaffed anywhere near the 
public swimming area as it might scare or otherwise discourage tourists from 
swimming there.

5. The pier management (currently Kip is the pier manager while Duane is the
restaurant manager while Sal is the General Manager) has never allowed
shark fishing on the pier and the sign clearly states that if you get a shark on, 
you're supposed to break it off. 

6. I used to work at the pier and I can you firsthand that the management
is more concerned with the pier being a tourist attraction than it is concerned
with it pier being a fishing pier. And because tourists spend more money on the
pier than locals do, love it or hate it, the truth is money talks and BS walks. 

7. Whomever is chosen when the lease comes up for renewal needs to understand
that it's a very fine line when it comes to accomodating the locals who 
supply the pier with enough operating capital to pay the bills in the winter and catering to 
tourists who bring in much more money the rest of the time.



Bottom line is...follow the rules, if you get a shark on, break it off...if you lose your leader and/or hook then sorry and do like the rest of us and tie up another...

If a pier employee is playing favorites then go to pier management and let them know so they can discuss it with the employee.





Robin Crush


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Hey KnotforReel, Navarre pier is also located in public swiming area. Yes I know the quantity of people swiming at Pensacola beach will eclipse the number swimming at Navarre 9 times out of 10 but having Pensacola Pier adopt the same sharkin rules as Navarre is not unreasonable. Don't beach a shark during tourist season, if it's to big to come over the rail during tourist season then you have to cut the line.


----------



## KnotForReel

The Navarre pier is in Santa Rosa county not Escambia county and is not governed by the SRIA while the Pensacola Beach Pier is...I know it's tricky but they're governed by two different entities...

If you want the SRIA to change their "no shark fishing" policy at the beach pier you need to attend one of their public meetings held monthly and make your case...but good luck with that....


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I was actualy thinking of attending a meeting one day just to see how it was held. 

And it is tricky, Pensacola Beach is on Santa Rosa Island. It is ran by Escambia county for the liqure sales sine Santa Rosa has been a dry county forever. And only now it's half wet, they just got misted by the water hose!


----------



## wtjames

also if its 2am theres usually not many families swimming and playing in the water,i totally understand they don't want a 5 foot shark flailing around on the pier in the daytime..and this thread wasnt really started because of that fact..it was started because youve got the lone idiot hanging out when he wasnt working and being an a-hole...it was all about acting halfway decent to people who pay 7.50 almost daily to fish...as a matter of fact i fished the pier all winter when many nights i didnt see anybody out there except people that came with me


----------



## Sammy

I'm not taking sides here but the rules are clearing written. I don't even see the point of arguing. Follow the rules or go somewhere else. If an employee is being a hypocrite then take it up with the management.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Sammy, the decrepintcy isn't about the rules being posted. Every local fisherman that goes to the pier knows them or should know them. And as far as myself I'm not arguing about it, however I would like to explore options so Pcola adopts the same rules as Navarre.


----------



## lowprofile

like i said, if its such a big deal, fish the beach for sharks.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

If there is an option to possibly have the current rules modified then why not explore them more? Seems foolish not to...

And I fish from the beach for sharks, but to get the bait out there you need a kayak then you have to deal with the surf bringing the bait back to shore. It might take a few steps in politics but what if those efforts result in rules in our favor?


----------



## lowprofile

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> If there is an option to possibly have the current rules modified then why not explore them more? Seems foolish not to...
> 
> And I fish from the beach for sharks, but to get the bait out there you need a kayak then you have to deal with the surf bringing the bait back to shore. It might take a few steps in politics but what if those efforts result in rules in our favor?


you don't need a kayak. just learn to cast. I've caught plenty of sharks, to 7ft, on cast baits. 

Pensacola is open all night, Navarre is not. you can try to change the rules, but then you'll have two piers open to shark fishing and closed at night.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

You think if sharkin is allowed on Pcola they will close at night like Navarre pier?


----------



## Smarty

I just got back from Bob Sikes where I fought a few sharks. One was a 4-5ft spinner shark flying out the water and making some huge splash downs. What a blast! Didn't hear the 1st person complain. As a matter of fact I almost had the whole bridge to myself the entire time. What fun is a pier if you can't fish how you want to? Especially after paying $7.50 and having to deal with someone being a hypocritical douchebag if what you've said is really true. Their rules should apply for everyone, including staff members and their friends or family. I'll keep my money and still probably have a better time :yes:


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Smarty said:


> I just got back from Bob Sikes where I fought a few sharks. One was a 4-5ft spinner shark flying out the water and making some huge splash downs. What a blast! Didn't hear the 1st person complain. As a matter of fact I almost had the whole bridge to myself the entire time. What fun is a pier if you can't fish how you want to? Especially after paying $7.50 and having to deal with someone being a hypocritical douchebag if what you've said is really true. Their rules should apply for everyone, including staff members and their friends or family. I'll keep my money and still probably have a better time :yes:


You are so right. Sikes is that fish at your own risk bridge.


----------



## lowprofile

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> You think if sharkin is allowed on Pcola they will close at night like Navarre pier?


no, but i keep hearing "I want them to adopt the Navarre pier rules" and if they do then they'll close.

its good they stay open all night. you can target bluefish and reds and have really good success and not be crowded by shark lines. 

if your baits wash in use a sputnik weight. $25 for 5 12oz on ebay. or get the breakaways up to 8oz for casting.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I don't think they would close. I think Navarre closes because it is less populated. 

And I will look up those on eBay, thanks!


----------



## SurfRunner

I live in Texas and fish the Galveston Piers for sharks all day and all night. It is never an issue and the tourists seldom know about it.


----------



## Breeze

SurfRunner said:


> I live in Texas and fish the Galveston Piers for sharks all day and all night. It is never an issue and the tourists seldom know about it.


I am sure the tourist would know about it at the Pensacola beach pier. I went out there one day with my son to check it out. Couple guys out there were shark fishing and they made it quite clear to everyone within earshot that they were fishing for shark. I haven't been back out there cause the pier did not impress me. Specially the price it cost to just walk out there and sightsee... I mean really? 7 bucks just to walk out there, spend 10 mins looking at the water then leave? For 5 bucks I can drive my truck onto 3mb and fish out of the back of it.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

It's $1.25 to walk and look, did you pay for 5 people?


----------



## Breeze

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> It's $1.25 to walk and look, did you pay for 5 people?


Nope. Just paid for myself and son paid for his. Fella charged each of us 7 bucks. Didnt have any fishing gear and told him we were just looking. Wish I had known it was only supposed to be 1.25..


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Sorry to hear that happened to you man.


----------



## Breeze

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Sorry to hear that happened to you man.


No biggie, just one reason I nor my family will go out there. Obviously the guy working it that day overcharged us. And definately was not a 7 dollar experience.


----------



## panhandleslim

No reflection on any single poster in this thread but I figured that since it has gotten up to 69 posts, a number that clearly represents this whole epic, I thought it appropriate to comment on how much I have enjoyed this BRIDGE & PIER report. 
My apologies for thinking that I might be burdened with a ton of useful information relating to what fish species there are, that are biting each day and the numbers. Fortunately, I've been spared that; instead I've been enlightened as to how many squashed hard-tails have been left on the pier, the attire, displayed logos and sleeping positions of pier employees, the trials and tribulations of selective rule enforcement, the injustice of overcharging pedestrians, why this pier should be run like piers with more liberal rule structure, the inept decision making of local governments, the work habits and management style of the lease holder, how drippy the ice cream is at the snack bar, how tight someones socks are, how the top rail should be a bit above nut high on a ten foot Indian and a plethora of other gems of useful information. I feel like I have lost 15 I.Q. points just reading this nonsense.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Sorry bud, have you checked out the Hot fishing spots, live report thread! It has almost 1,000 post in it and most of the responses are about what people are catching what at the piers and bridges.


----------



## panhandleslim

I apologize that I don't have the patience to read so many posts of things like, 'I'm leaving now and going to the BSB', 'Uh, I've arrived and the wind is blowing', 'I'm in the car now because it's so cold' etc. etc.


----------



## Dylan

Call him out on a forum....real cool..maybe if y'all fished as much as everyone whines about the pier you'd catch more then white trout and catfish..then y'all would have fishing reports then posts about how the pier sucks all the time


----------



## lowprofile

Dylan said:


> Call him out on a forum....real cool..maybe if y'all fished as much as everyone whines about the pier you'd catch more then white trout and catfish..then y'all would have fishing reports then posts about how the pier sucks all the time


i caught a blue fish once. :cool2:


----------



## kahala boy

Breeze said:


> No biggie, just one reason I nor my family will go out there. Obviously the guy working it that day overcharged us. And definately was not a 7 dollar experience.


He made 11.50 off you and your son. Paid for his dinner.


----------



## wtjames

*and this picture was taken the next day*

Around noon he day after the cut your line b.s


----------



## wtjames

Broad daylight...pier employee within 10 feet of this being brought up...hook taken out braid saved....and believe it ot not that same damn sign was at the pier entrance...i guess you could compare it to going to the bank and them handing everybody a bag of money except you..makes you think wow that dont seem right


----------



## jdiganci

I wish to thank those backing me for doing my job. Whether on duty or off, if I'm on the pier I'm supposed to clean up and enforce the rules. I'm not going to bash anyone or argue regarding this thread. I've better things to do without belittling myself. I will say in regards to that photo that I was not in it or near it. I really love my job here at the pier and will not let something jeopardize it. If you take time to talk to me I'm a really nice guy. Be a jerk toward me and I might return the favor. I'm sorry Mr. James about the situation but I too have lost alot of tackle hooking/catching a shark but I've never brought one on deck. I love the fight bet yet again I'm not going to lose my job over a fish.


----------



## KingCrab

:yawn: Go to Bob Sykes & fish. U can keep anything u want. No unrully money mongering tyrants. The "Locals there are real friendly ,:zorro: Yo ! :thumbsup: Ps, Lock up your personals.:yes: They have a comment box right when u leave the pier. Its the trash can that no one obviously has read the instructions as of now. Many locals as yall call us are good people. We just dont have to be nice all the time when someone demands attention.:whistling: We live here. I dont come up to Idaho whining about your attitude fishing for carp do i? If you that whine all the time about how the locals are to outoftowners u would be to. We do this fishing stuff all the time. We usually encounter th Griswalds on holidays, Spring break, Or summer vacation time. We are very good respectfull persons. You all should be a little less demanding of our services. We r not paid info or charters. Any way, This should keep this going another week or 3. Maybe till summmer is over.


----------



## bakbone

Im sorry, But that is great!


----------



## Jhoe

KingCrab said:


> :yawn: Go to Bob Sykes & fish. U can keep anything u want. No unrully money mongering tyrants. The "Locals there are real friendly ,:zorro: Yo ! :thumbsup: Ps, Lock up your personals.:yes: They have a comment box right when u leave the pier. Its the trash can that no one obviously has read the instructions as of now. Many locals as yall call us are good people. We just dont have to be nice all the time when someone demands attention.:whistling: We live here. I dont come up to Idaho whining about your attitude fishing for carp do i? If you that whine all the time about how the locals are to outoftowners u would be to. We do this fishing stuff all the time. We usually encounter th Griswalds on holidays, Spring break, Or summer vacation time. We are very good respectfull persons. You all should be a little less demanding of our services. We r not paid info or charters. Any way, This should keep this going another week or 3. Maybe till summmer is over.


Can anyone translate this for me?


----------



## driver

:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## a

Breeze said:


> Nope. Just paid for myself and son paid for his. Fella charged each of us 7 bucks. Didnt have any fishing gear and told him we were just looking. Wish I had known it was only supposed to be 1.25..


thats bullshit!.....im sure the pier management has heard of this thread!. If it wasnt true, how could they not respond to this statement ......indicating a theft by an employee ??????


----------



## KingCrab

Attention Einsteins,,,,,The pier concession shack has cameras in both resturant & tackle shop.  Do you think an employee would be there a whole day after stealing money? Did u get a reciept? :shifty: If not , Your fault. The pier management may not be the smartest in the business world, Not the dumbest either. They see whats going on.:yes: Just cant see every little incedent. Every business has to allow tiny infractions or they will have to hire robots Like the police depts do. JK.


----------



## Breeze

KingCrab said:


> Attention Einsteins,,,,,The pier concession shack has cameras in both resturant & tackle shop.  Do you think an employee would be there a whole day after stealing money? Did u get a reciept? :shifty: If not , Your fault. The pier management may not be the smartest in the business world, Not the dumbest either. They see whats going on.:yes: Just cant see every little incedent. Every business has to allow tiny infractions or they will have to hire robots Like the police depts do. JK.


Did I get a reciept? Yea. Do I still have it? No. This was last summer when it happened. I paid it cause I thought that was the correct price. Guess I am stupid for not asking question but when I tell someone what I want, I kinda expect them to know what the price is. I was not trying to bash anyone with my initial comment, was just saying it was not worth the price to just walk out and sight see. Only afterwards did I find out I was over charged.


----------



## KingCrab

OH,,,,, Ok. It was last year. I'm sure that person is gone. It has happened in the past where someone was stealing. It happens everywhere. The employess on the pier are fairly good people. Pops dont have a problem dealing with problems. They've had many a business dealing with that as anyone else on here has & will. Pops, (SAL) is the pier proprieter. When I first met him, I was on his list as well. He figured me out. Were good. I hate a thief as bad as anyone. Ask for something , Eventually you'll get it. Steal it or take it just because,,,, :hang: Child molesters also.


----------



## Splittine

So is it safe to say the "Pier Proprietor" is like the King Pier Rat? HPRIC instead of the HNIC?


----------



## allen529

Okay I was there last night fishing with my brother. Having a decent time when a young fat guy walked up and started telling me that balloon rigs were illegal and to reel it up. Now I am local and semi-regular out there so I knew it wasn't liked there so I popped my balloon as it was no big deal. But my problem with this guy was A) he and his buddies 5-8 were not following or enforcing any of the other rules like keep you non-fishing items behind the yellow line (camouflage top Yeti) which two were fishing off of periodically including the one guy with one leg draped over the top rail. B) all of the sabiki fishermen catching mainly hardtails. Now those were not the only violations I observed by "the group" but why beat a dead horse. If you're going to enforce the rules for one then you have to enforce the rules for your own friends too.


----------



## Choozee

Realtor said:


> I don't really think It would be the trip "down" that would harm them more, I think the trip "up" on a pier gaff would limit their survival chances.
> 
> I have been saying this for a long time, "I have to go out there someday, just to watch!"


It's like falling from a 5 story bldg., it's not the fall that kills you it's the sudden stop!!!


----------

